

Ask HN: What SDK was Temple Run created with? - akawry

I have a hunch they used Unity 3D (http://unity3d.com/) but I couldn't find it in their showcase, nor could I find any articles online on how they developed it. Can anyone confirm?
======
dangrossman
Have you asked the developer?

